# fish dying and no external symptoms help



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just cleaned my tank a week ago...then a few days later one of my fish died. then just yesterday i noticed that both of my zebra snails died. I just went out and bought a kit to test ammonia and nitrites and nitrates. everything read zero....but it was hard to tell with the ammonia on the test strip. the water in the vile was bright yellow but the 0.25 ppm on the strip also looks yellow to me, but i am guessing that the water was bright enough yellow to be zero ppm. so my water is good. my last two fish are acting a bit listless they were hanging out in the bottom corner of the tank when i got home. they ate this morning though.

so i know they are sick but i dont know with what since they aren't showing any outward signs of anything other than being listless. i would like to treat them with something before they drop dead and i would like to know what is killing everything in my tank....including my snails.

any ideas of what could be wrong with them and what i should use to treat them with?

thank you
angel

it's a 10 gallon tank and has a bunch of algae....that is why i bought the snails. they were doing a good job of cleaning until they died and it wasn't from starvation because there is still loads of algae in there. i have a whisper 10i filter and i also checked for copper because i know it can kill snails...but my water has no copper.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Describe how you clean your tank. Is it just a partial water change? Or do you empty it, etc?

Do you know your pH? If you have a really high pH, 0.25 ammonia could be enough to kill fish. You shouldn't ever have zero nitrates. Are you sure it was zero?

I don't know anything about snails, so can't really comment on what might effect them.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you sure the snails were dead? Snails tend to act dead and it's really hard to tell if they are actually dead. How long have you had this tank?


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

When i clean the tank i do a 25% water change with a vacuum of the gravel. i change the carbon in the filter, it has no sponge for collecting good bacteria, so all the good bacteria go out the window every time i change it. my Ph is 8.4! i tried using the chemicals on it to lower it but over night it goes right back up to 8.4. So i don't know what to do about that. i am sure that the nitrates were zero, i was a little shocked because i know that there should be a little bit. but it was defintly zero.

and yes i am sure the snails were dead they fell out of their shell when i picked them up and stunk to high heaven......it was disgusting they were all slimey too. i have had this tank for about 6 months i think. i should mention that i have goldfish. i had 4 but several months ago two of them died of dropsy. they other two have been fine until now. i am thinking my Ph might be poisoning them but i don't know how to chage it...see above comments.

thank you
angel


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

also i add water conditioner to my new water going in the tank (start right). i have always used start right and never had an problems with it. it takes out the chlorine and stuff as well as metals so that is why i like it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dead snails could have caused an ammonia spike that killed fish or vice versa. But I don't even know how to kill snails. Did you add salt or do a water change with salty tap water (water softeners put salt in water)? Or maybe the snails brought home a disease. How long after added them did the first fish die? What kind of fish? Have you looked at them with a magnifying glass? Are they scratching? Hows the temp.?


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

the fish died first (goldfish) then the snails died. i didn't add any salts and don't have a water softener. i think i had the snails for about a week before the fish died then a couple of days later the snails died. now my other two fish are acting sick. i just want to know if i should treat for parsites or bacteria........or if it's just a virus and there for untreatable. i am thinking about picking up a broad spectrum antibiotic tomorrow.

thank you
angel

oh i haven't looked at the fish under a glass and the temp is about 80 and no they aren't scratching that i can see anyway.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd probably try the antibiotic. Parasites and fungi often have some external sign and you can't buy anti-viral meds for fish.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I think your ammonia is borderline deadly at 0.25 and pH of 8.4. I have the same pH and had to change 50% water daily to keep the ammonia low enough for the fish to survive a cycle. 

That is one possibility as to what is wrong.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

salt wouldnt have killed zebra snails, they come from brackish environments and just happen to be fresh water compatable.

it could be amonia, but an antibiotic couldnt hurt


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just this morning i noticed one of my fish has a large white lump on his body. it looks like a tumor. so i believe they have Lymphocystis. I haven't noticed any lumps on the other fish, but i have a feeling that it will develope some seeing as how it was acting sick too. 
They are still eatting fine and seem spritely this morning. i just hope it's not fatal.

thank you
angel


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

If you are using that for a filter, you are paying way too much for what it does. One of those came free with the tank glass I purchased and I immediately chucked it in the trash. They are very underpowered, and cost way to much to run. You should try an Aquaclear 20 by Hagen. It will filter your water probably 3 times as much, and cost you 3 times less.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Lymphocystis will not kill the fish usually. they can go for a number of years with it. I had one fish with it for over 4 years and it basically died of old age.
Your Ph is of no concern other than increasing the toxicity of the ammonia.
If you can't afford to get the recommended new filter do not throw out your carbon just rinse it off. If you can afford it buy sponges designed for any filters and put them in the box. I used a whisper 30 on my 15 gallon goldfish tank for many years with no problems but I ditched the filter pad holding the carbon and used a piece of sponge in it as well as several pieces of filter padding that I bought in a sheet at an independent fish shop. Also you can cut the filter pad open and remove the carbon and keep the pad part and just rinse it off every few weeks.
You don't need the carbon other than to remove any discoloration or medication in the water.
My Ph is 8.2 out of the tap and it comes with a reading of ammonia 0.25. It is no problem once the tank is cycled.
snails tolerate some salt qite well actaully. I never worry about salt in the tanks with snails.
Snails can carry some parasites such as flukes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some flukes are too small to see. Prazi-Pro may also be worth a shot.


----------

